
Creating a Custom International Calling Card with Twilio - chaostheory
http://blog.twilio.com/2009/12/creating-a-custom-international-calling-card-with-twilio.html
======
gkoberger
Twilio is one of the best startups I've seen or used- they have a brilliantly
simple and useful product. You can do a ton with it, it's cheap, and it's all
done using dead simple XML.

Look through the rest of their blog- there's a ton of great uses for their
service.

(And yes, I know I sound like head of their marketing department- but their
product really is that great.)

~~~
danielle17
As head of their marketing department, thanks for all the positive comments. I
was pleasantly surprised to find this on Hacker News tonight, I hope it helps
some folks set up inexpensive international calling

Danielle @ Twilio

~~~
patio11
Some quick math suggests that even billing my time to set this up, it will be
cheaper than the piece of freaking garbage service I use to give my family a
Chicago number to call that dials Japan for them. I pay them $25 a month
(minimum) and the call quality is terrrrrrrrrrrrrible.

Thanks, you'll improve the lives of my family.

------
heresy
Wow, great. Dead simple idea, yet clever.

More of these startups please, and less of the social-network / ad-eyeball
dead horses.

------
jonknee
I don't need international stuff, but Twilio is amazing. Thanks for a great
service. I had to do a tedious phone integration involving dynamic menus and
you guys made it a relative breeze (other than working with the voice
talent!).

------
aditya
Pretty neat. Their international rates are nice too:
<http://www.twilio.com/international-calling-rates>

